# ssh hängt sich auf



## melmager (16. Juli 2003)

hallo ,

Ihr kennt sicher den Scherz:
Kuck doch mal ob mein Blinker geht
Geht / Geht nicht / Geht 

genauso verhält sich mein ssh :-(

ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer von einem Rootserver von 1und1
(suse 8.1 drauf)
der Rechner von dem ich es probiert habe hat Suse 7.2
und das ganze geht via Router

wenn ich ssh starte bleibt mir das ding manchmal (eigendlich öfter) 
einfach hängen
zwei mal habe ich es geschafft mich einzuloggen 

die debugausgabe sah auch ganz anders aus die die von meinem Heimrechner (Suse
8.0)

assign local Port 1023

kommt als letze meldung --

kann es sein das ssh nicht ssh ist (ich habe sowas bei suse gelesen von wegen
version 1 und 2 ) allerdings sollte bei der Sache eine andre Fehlemeldung
kommen

Einer ne Idee ??


----------



## bitmaster (16. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht liegts ja an den verschiedenen Distributions-Versionen.
Normalerweise dürfte dass ja nicht der Fall sein.
Aber ich weiß nicht, vielleicht liegts ja am Router(Firewall), Netzwerk, usw.

Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------

